# Poem I wonder on dp



## twitchingbird (Aug 1, 2007)

I don't usually share, but I wrote this poem during a moment I was having. I wrote it in a text message to myself. It's short, I think you can definitely tell I'm out of it. 
~~~~~~~~
As I was walking by
I saw him standing there. 
Alone in shadows.
He perked my senses
As I move forward,
He walked away 
From me.
Alone.
Now I?ll never know,
Whether he was real or not.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

Sounds like a dream of being denied of what you deeply wish for?

It?s funny you use the word ?perked?? I?ve been saying ?A perk me up? quite often lately? humm; Thinking bout something outta nothing? tis good in some respects. =).


----------

